# Warum kann mein Mediaplayer keine wvm Dateien abspielen



## foxx21 (12. Dezember 2001)

hmm nun ja warum nicht, ich hab zwar nen ton aber kein bild?? why this? brauche dringend hilfe


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Dezember 2001)

Der Windows Media Player kann es schon, nur scheinst Du nicht den richtigen Codec (DivX z.B.) installiert zu haben, was zu einer Soundausgabe ohne Bild führen kann.

Versuchs mal mit dem DivX Codec der heutzutage so ziemlich Standard ist.


----------



## foxx21 (14. Dezember 2001)

hehe schon klar divX codec is schon installiert


----------

